# Radon Slide 160 Carbon Erfahrungen



## PapaBaer82 (29. Juli 2017)

Benötige mal die Hilfe von ein paar Leuten die oben genanntes Bike fahren und mir dazu ein paar ihrer Erfahrungen mitteilen können. Bitte nur von Leuten die das Bike wirklich selbst fahren! Haupteinsatzgebiet sind unsere Hometrails im Teutoburger mit kleinen bis mittleren Drops und Sprünge bis Max 1 Meter und flachere Abfahrten (also nicht Alpin) wo man auch mal gut laufen lassen kann und die zwischen durch auch den ein oder anderen Sprung dabei haben. Es sind aber auch mal Touren in den Harz, ins Sauerland, Schwäbische Alp und evtl auch mal die deutschen Alpen geplant. Das sollte das Bike schon alles mitmachen können. Mir ist bewusst das für mein Einsatzgebiet zu Hause wahrscheinlich auch ein Slide 140 Carbon ausreichen würde, hätte halt aber gerne auch etwas Reserven...  Was meint ihr, bin ich da bei dem Bike richtig? Wie und wo nutzt ihr eure Bikes und seid ihr damit unterm Strich zufrieden? Wie hoch ist der Spaßfaktor im Trailbereich mit dem Bike? Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich da ein wenig an euren gemachten Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen könntet.


----------



## fub (29. Juli 2017)

Hi, ich fahre das Slide Carbon, seit dem Erscheinungsjahr. Mein Einsatzbereich erstreckt sich von der kurzen Feierabendrunde, über seltene Bikeparkeinsätze (meist Winterberg), bis zu mehrtägigen Alpentouren. Bin kein Freund großer Sprünge, dafür aber von technischen Abfahrten. Das Rad macht mir hier wirklich sehr viel Spaß, es ist halt weniger auf maximalen Abfahrtsspeed getrimmt und dafür nochmal Touren tauglicher. Was ja von vielen bemängelt wird ist der im mittleren Bereich durchsackende Hinterbau, das ist meiner Meinung zumindest mit dem einfachen Monarch aus der ersten Generation wirklich so, aber weit weniger dramatisch als das hier im Forum aufgeblasen wird. Mich stört es so wenig, dass ich seit der ersten Ausfahrt nichts daran geändert habe, außer etwas weniger negativ Federweg zu fahren. Von diesem (meiner Meinung nach wirklich kleinen) Manko mal abgesehen kann ich das Rad wirklich sehr empfehlen! Wenn du noch gezielte Fragen hast immer raus damit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PapaBaer82 (29. Juli 2017)

fub schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre das Slide Carbon, seit dem Erscheinungsjahr. Mein Einsatzbereich erstreckt sich von der kurzen Feierabendrunde, über seltene Bikeparkeinsätze (meist Winterberg), bis zu mehrtägigen Alpentouren. Bin kein Freund großer Sprünge, dafür aber von technischen Abfahrten. Das Rad macht mir hier wirklich sehr viel Spaß, es ist halt weniger auf maximalen Abfahrtsspeed getrimmt und dafür nochmal Touren tauglicher. Was ja von vielen bemängelt wird ist der im mittleren Bereich durchsackende Hinterbau, das ist meiner Meinung zumindest mit dem einfachen Monarch aus der ersten Generation wirklich so, aber weit weniger dramatisch als das hier im Forum aufgeblasen wird. Mich stört es so wenig, dass ich seit der ersten Ausfahrt nichts daran geändert habe, außer etwas weniger negativ Federweg zu fahren. Von diesem (meiner Meinung nach wirklich kleinen) Manko mal abgesehen kann ich das Rad wirklich sehr empfehlen! Wenn du noch gezielte Fragen hast immer raus damit ;-)


Vielen Dank für das schnelle und sehr hilfreiche Featback!!! Bin gerade im Moment auf dem Weg zu Radon in Bonn und werde das Gerät gleich mal Probe fahren!  Das was du schreibst hört sich super an und deckt sich so ziemlich mit dem was ich überwiegend auch machen möchte! Dazu gibt es gerade wohl noch einen ganz besonderen Schnapper, bei dem aufgrund der anderen Dämpfer dieses Problem mit dem Hinterbau vielleicht gar nicht mehr aktuell wäre. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-160-27,5-team-replica-464501 Wenn das Bike von der Geo passt und sich gut anfühlt hab ich wahrscheinlich mein neues Bike tatsächlich nach langer Suche endlich gefunden!


----------



## ASt (29. Juli 2017)

Ich würde sagen, das Problem mit dem Durchsacken kann mit Debon air gelöst werden. Nur meine Erfahrung.


----------



## PapaBaer82 (29. Juli 2017)

Super, die ganze Strecke hingefahren (4St) um dann festzustellen das es in 20" gar nicht im Laden steht obwohl ich gestern noch angerufen und danach gefragt hatte...  Das einzige was in meiner Größe noch rumstand war ein Slide 140 Carbon, ist aber von der Geo sehr ähnlich und fühlte sich eigentlich recht gut an, bin trozdem etwas enttäuscht... Werde aber wohl das Team Gerät bestellen, mit den Komponetten bin ich glaube ich die nächsten Jahre ganz gut aufgestellt und das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist wirklich unschlagbar!!!


----------



## PapaBaer82 (29. Juli 2017)

fub schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre das Slide Carbon, seit dem Erscheinungsjahr. Mein Einsatzbereich erstreckt sich von der kurzen Feierabendrunde, über seltene Bikeparkeinsätze (meist Winterberg), bis zu mehrtägigen Alpentouren. Bin kein Freund großer Sprünge, dafür aber von technischen Abfahrten. Das Rad macht mir hier wirklich sehr viel Spaß, es ist halt weniger auf maximalen Abfahrtsspeed getrimmt und dafür nochmal Touren tauglicher. Was ja von vielen bemängelt wird ist der im mittleren Bereich durchsackende Hinterbau, das ist meiner Meinung zumindest mit dem einfachen Monarch aus der ersten Generation wirklich so, aber weit weniger dramatisch als das hier im Forum aufgeblasen wird. Mich stört es so wenig, dass ich seit der ersten Ausfahrt nichts daran geändert habe, außer etwas weniger negativ Federweg zu fahren. Von diesem (meiner Meinung nach wirklich kleinen) Manko mal abgesehen kann ich das Rad wirklich sehr empfehlen! Wenn du noch gezielte Fragen hast immer raus damit ;-)


Hätte da tatsächlich nochmal eine (längere) Frage. Fand das Angebot vom Team Replica wirklich super und bin quasi davon ausgegangen das der einzige Unterschied zwischen dieser und der normalen Ausführungen Gewicht und noch andere/bessere Anbauteile sind... Da ich das normale Slide Carbon eigentlich als ein Trail/Tourenbike mit leichten Enduroeigenschaften eingestuft habe (ähnlich wie das Slide 150 mit 160er Federweg) war ich der Meinung das ich auch als Trailbike-Einsteiger mit dem Rad ordentlich fahren kann. Hab jetzt hier ein halbes Jahr ein altes Alu Fully (10 Jahre alt, also auch von der Geo etc ziemlich anders als die neuen) von einem Freund im Wald/Trails gefahren bzw mich da etwas rangetastet und es macht mir einfach einen riesen Spaß, bin abee noch weit vom Könner/Pro entfernt! Hatte vorher nur ein Hardtail nie richtig im Wald/Trail eher so um von a nach b zu kommen. Nun habe ich diesen Bericht zum Bike gefunden https://worldofmtb.de/material/getestet/bike/allmountain-enduro/radon-slide-carbon-160-team-replica/. Jetzt Frage ich mich natürlich ob das überhaupt das richtige für mich ist oder ob der Unterschied zwischen normaler Carbonvariante und dem Team Replika da tatsächlich so groß und es damit so ungeeignet für jemanden ist der noch relativ am Anfang steht oder das Slide 160 Carbon an sich (was die angesprochene direkte Steuerung anbelangt etc.) Wie würdest du das bei deiner normalen Variante für jemanden wie mich einschätzen? Möchte natürlich auch kein Bike welches mir am Anfang eher Unsicherheit vermittelt... Da es bei uns im nächsten Jahr aber Nachwuchs gibt brauche ich meiner Dame in 2-3 Jahren aber auch nicht mit ner neuen 2000-3000 € teuren Neuanschaffung um die Ecke kommen und dachte mir ich kaufe mir jetzt schon was wo ich evtl auch in 3 bis 4 Jahren noch Glücklich bin was meinen Einsatzbereich anbelangt. Bin ehemaliger Leistungssportler und habe lange nach einem Hobby gesucht welches ich 3-4 mal die Woche auch mit einem Gewissen Anspruch an mich selbst und meinem natürlich Ehrgeiz ausüben kann. Und dachte halt evtl auch ein wenig naiv das ich in so ein Bike auch reinwachsen kann... Sorry war jetzt wirklich sehr lang, hoffe du kannst mir da evtl trotzdem was zu sagen...


----------



## fub (30. Juli 2017)

Also, das Team-Replika und die anderen Varianten werden sich vom grundsätzlichen Fahrverhalten kaum unterscheiden (klar, vielleicht merkt man gewisse Unterschiede in Gabel und Dämpfer aber nix gravierendes). Das Rad ist nervöser weil es eben eher touriger ist. Wenn du ein Rad suchst, dass dir für Endurorennen möglichst viel Laufruhe gibt, würde ich dir andere Räder ans Herz legen. Die Thematik mit dem Nachwuchs habe ich auch gerade, kann also sehr gut verstehen, dass du da Sicher sein willst. Am Ende ist es halt eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes und der persönlichen Vorlieben. Im Endeffekt muss man sich klar machen, dass es "nur um ein Fahrrad" geht und es keine Lebensentscheidung ist. Wenn du sagst, dass sich unsere Einsatzbereiche ähneln denke ich machst du keinen Fehler und besser wird man durchs Fahren und nicht durch ein besseres Fahrrad, bin schon von Teenies auf Dirtbikes überholt worden und hab schon Radler in Profiausrüstung und mit 10000€ Bike überholt (und trotzdem hatten alle beim Fahren Spaß), von daher mach dir keinen zu großen Kopf.
Ich hoffe diese unprofessionelle Antwort hilft dir!


----------



## PapaBaer82 (30. Juli 2017)

fub schrieb:


> Also, das Team-Replika und die anderen Varianten werden sich vom grundsätzlichen Fahrverhalten kaum unterscheiden (klar, vielleicht merkt man gewisse Unterschiede in Gabel und Dämpfer aber nix gravierendes). Das Rad ist nervöser weil es eben eher touriger ist. Wenn du ein Rad suchst, dass dir für Endurorennen möglichst viel Laufruhe gibt, würde ich dir andere Räder ans Herz legen. Die Thematik mit dem Nachwuchs habe ich auch gerade, kann also sehr gut verstehen, dass du da Sicher sein willst. Am Ende ist es halt eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes und der persönlichen Vorlieben. Im Endeffekt muss man sich klar machen, dass es "nur um ein Fahrrad" geht und es keine Lebensentscheidung ist. Wenn du sagst, dass sich unsere Einsatzbereiche ähneln denke ich machst du keinen Fehler und besser wird man durchs Fahren und nicht durch ein besseres Fahrrad, bin schon von Teenies auf Dirtbikes überholt worden und hab schon Radler in Profiausrüstung und mit 10000€ Bike überholt (und trotzdem hatten alle beim Fahren Spaß), von daher mach dir keinen zu großen Kopf.
> Ich hoffe diese unprofessionelle Antwort hilft dir!


Vielen Dank, die hilft mir tatsächlich!  Ich denke es wird auf jeden Fall ein Slide! Werde morgen mal bei diesem Radon "Testcenter" in Winterberg anrufen (in der Hoffnung das sie da Alu und Carbonvarianten haben), da soll man sich Räder ja ausleihen können für einen Tag und werd mich danach entscheiden. Bin mir halt noch ein wenig unschlüssig ob Carbon oder Alu. Vom Bauchgefühl her tendiere ich eher zu Carbon, vor allem da die Reduzierten Carbon Bikes der Vorsaison gerade genauso teuer sind wie die teuren Alu Ausführungen von 2017 bei quasi fast gleich guter Ausstattung. Nachdem was ich über Alu und Carbon bis jetzt aber gelesen habe (evtl nicht Sichtbare Microrisse bei Carbon; "mit nem verbeulten Alurahmen kannst du noch fahren mit nem kaputten Carbonrahmen nicht" etc) schreit der Verstand eigentlich eher nach Alu... Die entscheidung muss ich aber wohl selbst treffen, bzw werde da morgen auch nochmal die Kaufberatung anrufen. Will eigentlich keine krassen steilen Abfahrten runterballern geschweige denn Endurorennen bestreiten, sondern eher Trails und Trailparks und im Wald etc aber auch da kann mir das Rad (bis jetzt zwar noch nicht vorgekommen im 1. halben Jahr) ja auch mal unter dem hinter flöten gehen das sollte es schon mal abkönnen. Das Carbonrad fühlte sich halt gestern schon iwie etwas spritziger an das hat mir ehrlicherweise schon recht gut gefallen... Aber du hast natürlich recht, ist keine Lebensentscheidung aber iwie beschäftigt einen das schon relativ stark. Denke nach dem Testride werde ich mich entscheiden und dann direkt bestellen! Was ist denn deine Meinung zu Carbon/Alu? Ist das vielleicht auch ein Thema was etwas "Hochgekocht" wird?


----------



## fub (30. Juli 2017)

Es ist eher die Frage ob der Konstrukteur und der Produzent wissen was sie tun. Pro Alu ist natürlich die sofortige Sichtbarkeit der Beschädigung. Das blöde ist aber, dass es praktisch nicht repariert werden kann. Carbon kann dagegen oft repariert werden. Ich hab bisher bei noch keinem Rad ein mulmiges Gefühl beim Fahren gehabt. Gab auch schon plötzlich reißende Schweißnähte. Ganz ausschließen kann man also Materialversagen nie und wenn das bei Carbon so unberechenbar wäre, würde sich wohl kein Hersteller trauen die in den USA zu verkaufen ;-) Würde die Entscheidung davon abhängig machen, welches Rad mir schlicht besser gefällt.


----------



## PapaBaer82 (30. Juli 2017)

fub schrieb:


> Es ist eher die Frage ob der Konstrukteur und der Produzent wissen was sie tun. Pro Alu ist natürlich die sofortige Sichtbarkeit der Beschädigung. Das blöde ist aber, dass es praktisch nicht repariert werden kann. Carbon kann dagegen oft repariert werden. Ich hab bisher bei noch keinem Rad ein mulmiges Gefühl beim Fahren gehabt. Gab auch schon plötzlich reißende Schweißnähte. Ganz ausschließen kann man also Materialversagen nie und wenn das bei Carbon so unberechenbar wäre, würde sich wohl kein Hersteller trauen die in den USA zu verkaufen ;-) Würde die Entscheidung davon abhängig machen, welches Rad mir schlicht besser gefällt.


Super, du hast mir wirklich mit deinen Erfahrungen und Meinungen ganz entscheident bei meiner Kaufentscheidung weitergeholfen! Du hast mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten meine letzten Zweifel gegenüber carbon beiseite geschoben, von wegen unprofessionelle Antworten!  Echt klasse das es noch Leute gibt die sich für andere einfach so die Zeit nehmen um weiterzuhelfen, vielen Dank dafür nochmal!!! Sollte es dich mal in den Teutoburger Wald rund um Bielefeld verschlagen, meld dich, dann revanchiere ich mich sehr gerne mit einem Kaffee oder Bierchen!


----------



## T212 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre das 2015er 8.0, also in Shimano XT + Rock-Shox Pike RCT3 DPA/RT3 Debonair.

Ich hatte jetzt doch schon einige Defekte, die aber allesamt von SRAM bzw. Shimano auf Garantie repariert bzw. getauscht wurden, das dauert leider immer wieder recht lange, weil ja alles über Bike Discount gehen muss, lief aber vollkommen reibungslos. Im Detail war das eine defekte Luftkartusche in der Pike (wurde repariert, dabei wurde auch die Dämpferkartusche gewechselt, warum auch immer, die war jedenfalls in Ordnung), dann war das Schaltwerk kaputt (extrem lautes Knacken beim Schalten, gegen Neuteil getauscht) und die Sattelstütze wurde von SRAM auch auf Garantie gewartet (leichtes Absacken).

Das Rad an sich ist prima, ich persönlich komme damit ganz hervorragend klar, es liegt wunderbar satt auf dem Trail, gibt jederzeit ein sicheres Gefühl, die Geometrie stimmt einfach. Man kommt sehr gut den Berg hoch und vor allem auch wieder runter.

Einzig der Hinterbau dürfte sensibler sein, da bin ich vom alten Cube AMS 125 (2010er All Mountain, Fox-Fahrwerk (32 Float, hinten Fox RP23 BV) deutlich besseres gewöhnt, wobei das auch aus der Masse heraussticht mit seinem butterweichen Hinterbau für sensible Hintern ;-) Aber gerade das satte Fahrgefühl des Slide im Vergleich zum Cube ist schon unglaublich.

Ich gehöre eigentlich nicht zur typischen Enduro-Zielgruppe, fahre im Stuttgarter Raum und hin und wieder im Bayerischen Wald durch die Wälder, aber trotzdem finde ich ist das Rad optimal für nahezu jeden Einsatzzweck.

Alles in allem würde ich mir das Ding ohne lange nachzudenken nochmal kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (15. August 2017)

zum thema kann ich sagen: die verlegung der bremsleitung hinten finde ich nicht so toll. wenn der hinterbau viel arbeitet kann die leitung zwischen ketten- und sitzstrebe richtung speichen einen bogen bilden und auch so verbleiben. der abstand kann sich soweit verringern, dass die leitung die speichen berührt. das hätte man meiner meinung nach schöner lösen können. kann aber auch an der kombination mit der MT5 liegen, die am team replica verbaut ist.

das fazit aus dem testbericht verstehe ich nicht ganz. die geodaten vom team replica sind ja die selben wie die der anderen versionen. wurde in der mattoc gabel und dem mcleod dämpfer jetzt ein shimstack verbaut, den sich die profi-fahrer aus dem team so gewünscht haben und ist der nicht für allerweltsfahrer geeignet? vor allem mit der mattoc kommen ja viele sehr gut klar, von dem was ich so gelesen habe.


----------



## PapaBaer82 (16. August 2017)

Wollte nur nochmal ein kleines Update geben.  Ist jetzt ein 'normales' Slide 160 9.0 HD von 2016 geworden und nicht das Team Replica. Der Unterschied ist hier wahrscheinlich auch marginal, bin damit aber auf jeden Fall super zufrieden! Hab es jetzt 1,5 Wochen im Einsatz und es läuft wirklich super! Egal ob Berg auf (da sind die Kollegen auf jeden Fall schon etwas neidisch, fahren z.Bsp. n Giant Reign) was echt traumhaft geht, Bergab, Treppen fahren in der City etc, alles absolute Sahne!!!  Danke nochmal an alle die mir hier mit ihren Meinungen und somit zu der Entscheidung für dieses traumhafte Bike weitergeholfen haben!!!


----------



## stebbus (26. Dezember 2017)

Moin Leute,

Ich bin gerade mit den Nerven am Ende.... Ich baue für meine Kirsche ein Rad auf, bin mir aber nicht sicher welcher Umwerfer der richtige ist. Es handelt sich um den 160er Carbon Rahmen mit direct mount unten (das nennt sich, glaube ich zumindest, E-Type). Nun gibts da aber noch das TopSwing und DownSwing Problem. Ich weiß nicht wo der Unterschied ist, bzw. welcher Umwerfer nun der richtige ist.
Eventuell könnt ihr mir helfen... Ich geh erstmal eins aufmachen

Stephan


----------



## meg-71 (27. Dezember 2017)

Das sind die Angaben auf der Radon Webseite

Umwerfer Shimano XT FD-M8025-E, E-Type, topswing


MfG der meg


----------



## Michael9998 (1. August 2018)

Habe mir im Mai 2018 ein Radon Slide Carbon 160 9.0 gekauft.
Größe M - Schrittlänge 86cm - passt gut.
Rad im allg. gut auf Trails und im Wald - jedoch wenn es ruppiger wird, kommt das Fahrwerk bald an seine Grenzen!
Im allgemeinen bin ich mit dem Rad zufrieden, jedoch erscheint mir das Rad im allgemeinen als sehr wartungsintensiv.
Nach ca. 1000hm im Bikepark - Sprünge bis max. 1m war das hintere Laufrad verzogen - ca.3mm, die Schrauben für die Schaltgruppe am Lenker lösen sich sehr oft, die Schraube für den vorderen Umwerfer löste sich bei einer Tour - konnte nicht mehr aufs große Kettenblatt schalten - alle nicht gesichtert, die Kettenblätter waren nicht genug angezogen - verursachte ein quietschen beim Treten, und die Spannvorrichtung für die Kette ging nach dem 3 Trail kaputt. Bin jetzt 1000km und ca. 40000hm  damit gefahren. Bis jetzt wurde das Hinterrad 2x justiert - Habe 78kg. Rad wiegt in M mit Pedale 13,3kg - top Gewicht.
Die Schraube für das Schaltauge ging verloren, habe zum Glück eine Reserve gehabt, sonst wären wahrscheinlich die Speichen kaputt...
Die Hydraulikleitungen für die Hinterradbremse wird nach dem Ausnützen des Federwegs so lange, dass sie an den Speichen schleifen, ist zwar kein Problem, aber eine Geräuschentwicklung... also aufsteigen und 1000km fahren ohne Reparieren ist nicht drin...

Sorry mein Fehler: Größe ist natürlich LARGE 20"


----------



## Mehrsau (2. August 2018)

Michael9998 schrieb:


> Größe M - Schrittlänge 86cm - passt gut.



Das ist aber klein! Wie groß bist du denn? Ich bin 186 / 86 und L ist grenzwertig (140er Carbon)



Michael9998 schrieb:


> jedoch wenn es ruppiger wird, kommt das Fahrwerk bald an seine Grenzen!



Es ist halt ein extrem leichtes Enduro-Light.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> Nach ca. 1000hm im Bikepark - Sprünge bis max. 1m war das hintere Laufrad verzogen - ca.3mm



Dafür kann Radon nichts. Ich springe mit meinem seit Monaten durch die Gegend und die Laufräder sind okay.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> die Schrauben für die Schaltgruppe am Lenker lösen sich sehr oft



Dann zieh sie fester an. Notfalls mit Loctite.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> die Schraube für den vorderen Umwerfer löste sich bei einer Tour - konnte nicht mehr aufs große Kettenblatt schalten - alle nicht gesichtert, die Kettenblätter waren nicht genug angezogen



Ärgerlich. Hier ist sicher Radon in der Pflicht.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> und die Spannvorrichtung für die Kette ging nach dem 3 Trail kaputt.



Auch dafür kann Radon nichts.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> Rad wiegt in M mit Pedale 13,3kg - top Gewicht.



Und deshalb ist es auch kein brutal robustes Vollblut Enduro. Aber das wusstest du vorher oder? 



Michael9998 schrieb:


> Die Schraube für das Schaltauge ging verloren, habe zum Glück eine Reserve gehabt, sonst wären wahrscheinlich die Speichen kaputt...



Jop... Dito. Beim ersten Mal Hinterrad ausbauen war sie weg. Ist ne sehr bescheidene Konstruktion. Von Werk aus hat die Plastik-Sicherung für die Schraube gefehlt. Außerdem ist die Schraube zu kurz.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> Die Hydraulikleitungen für die Hinterradbremse wird nach dem Ausnützen des Federwegs so lange, dass sie an den Speichen schleifen, ist zwar kein Problem, aber eine Geräuschentwicklung



Dann fixier die Leitung so, dass dies nicht passiert.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> also aufsteigen und 1000km fahren ohne Reparieren ist nicht drin...



Also ich bin mittlerweile ca. 3000-4000km unterwegs. Ohne Defekt. Ich schätze du hast einfach Pech oder fährst doch ein wenig zu ruppig für das Rad. Es ist kein Enduro.



Alles in Allem, kann man erwarten, dass man bei einem Versender, den man nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit in die Werkstatt bringen kann/will, auch mal selbst Hand anlegt. Solche Kinderkrankheiten gibt es auch bei renommierten Herstellern die über Händler vertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (3. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich schätze du hast einfach Pech oder fährst doch ein wenig zu ruppig für das Rad. Es ist *kein *Enduro..



Und das sagt der Hersteller dazu:



> *Die Slide Carbon 160 Familie*
> Siegertyp in allen Disziplinen: Unser Slide Carbon 160 ist das WM-Bike von Nachwuchsstar Raphaela Richter (Radon / Magura Factory Team), ausgezeichnet mit zahlreichen Testsiegen und auch beim Preis-Leistungs-Check immer an der Spitze. Am Berg kletterst Du mit dem leichten Bike wie mit einem All-Mountain. Bergab zeigt *das reinrassige Enduro *sein Gesicht – 160mm Federweg schlucken jedes Hindernis. Egal ob Du den Adrenalinkick auf einsamen Trails suchst oder beim nächsten Rennen vorne mitfährst: das Slide Carbon 160 ist für Dich gemacht!


----------



## Mehrsau (3. August 2018)

baschner schrieb:


> Und das sagt der Hersteller dazu:



Papier ist geduldig... die CDU behauptet auch sie sei christlich.


----------



## Michael9998 (3. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Das ist aber klein! Wie groß bist du denn? Ich bin 186 / 86 und L ist grenzwertig (140er Carbon)
> 
> Habe natürlich ein LARGE 20" - Sorry Vertipper...


----------



## Michael9998 (3. August 2018)

Baschner hat recht!
Verkauft wird das Bike als ENDURO!
ich denke es ist kein ENDURO sondern ein Trailbike - aber dann brauch ich auch keine 160mm Ferderweg...und darf nicht als Enduro verkauft werden...
Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum das Slide 160 aus der Radon-Liste gestrichen wurde
Verkauft wird das Bike unter Kat.4 - Trails, ab und zu Bikepark, Sprünge bis 0,5m!!!
Ich hab ein Ges. Gewicht mit BIKE von 88kg... bin also sicher nicht zu schwer...
aber nach 1000km wurzeligen Trails die Felgen zentrieren ist einfach fad... um 3000 kann man schon mehr verlangen...
die Felgen halten das lt. Marvic aus...E-XA-Elite kosten doch 699.-UVP und sind bis1,2m Sprüge spezifiziert....da kann dann RADON wirklich nix dafür....


----------



## Mehrsau (3. August 2018)

Michael9998 schrieb:


> Baschner hat recht!
> Verkauft wird das Bike als ENDURO!



Klar hat er Recht. Das habe ich nie bezweifelt. Das macht es aber noch lange zu keinem Enduro, vergleichbar mit anderen Bikes dieser Klasse.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> Verkauft wird das Bike unter Kat.4 - Trails, ab und zu Bikepark, Sprünge bis 0,5m!!!



Streng genommen, traust du dem Bike damit mehr zu als Radon beabsichtigt. Aber dass diese Kategorien quatsch sind, ist bekannt.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> aber nach 1000km wurzeligen Trails die Felgen zentrieren ist einfach fad... um 3000 kann man schon mehr verlangen...



Wenn du 1000km ausschließlich über wurzelige Trails geballert bist, sind das die besten Felgen auf der ganzen Welt. Ich schätze eher, dass du insgesamt 1000km gefahren bist und davon ein Bruchteil auf Trails unterwegs warst.



Michael9998 schrieb:


> die Felgen halten das lt. Marvic aus



Wo steht das? 



Michael9998 schrieb:


> und sind bis1,2m Sprüge spezifiziert



Und wo steht das?


----------



## Michael9998 (3. August 2018)

Wo steht das?

https://shop.mavic.com/de-de/e-xa-elite-rv1074.html#1028=3283



Und wo steht das?[/QUOTE]

https://shop.mavic.com/de-de/e-xa-elite-rv1074.html#1028=3283


----------



## Michael9998 (3. August 2018)

Michael9998 schrieb:


> Wo steht das?
> 
> https://shop.mavic.com/de-de/e-xa-elite-rv1074.html#1028=3283
> 
> ...



https://shop.mavic.com/de-de/e-xa-elite-rv1074.html#1028=3283[/QUOTE]

bei dem Zeichen Kat. 4!


----------



## Michael9998 (3. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> .



Meinte natürlich 1000hm - das sind 4 Abfahren bei uns im Bikepark...


----------



## Michael9998 (3. August 2018)

Aber natürlich gehört auch das positive in diesen Blog:

Rahmen ist sehr steif! Dämpfer arbeiten sensationell! - fahre mit 2 Token vorne und federt fast voll ein...
Gewicht TOP!!! gleiches Gewicht wie SCOTT Genius 700 um 7000 Euro!!! -  13,2 bis 13,3kg mit PEDALE in Large!!!


----------



## Mehrsau (3. August 2018)

Okay, das mit den Felgen wusste ich nicht. Dann würde ich mal bei Mavic anklopfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael9998 (18. Oktober 2018)

Habe gestern mal die Kurbel überprüft, und festgestellt, dass das Tretlager sich ca. 1mm auf und ab bewegen lässt. in axialer Richtung.
Anzugsdrehmoment der Kurbelschraube war mit 60Nm ok.
Bike im Mai 2018 gekauft, denke nicht dass das Lager schon verschlissen sein kann... glaube eher an schlechte Verbindung Lager zum Rahmen.

Die Pike Gabel arbeitet gut, aber jetzt nach ca.100 Betriebsstunden lässt die Luft in einer Woche  um ca. 0,5 bar nach. Ich denke das wird eine Garantieabwicklung werden....


----------

